# 501 Caterpillar harvester



## Joey92TT (Jan 13, 2008)

My brother and I just purchased a new 501 CAT harvester. It's a tracked machine with a fixed head on it. I was wondering if anyone had one or something similar. CAT bought out Fabtek so this machine is very similar to Fabtek 133 harvester. We're getting it delivered this week so I'd just like some advice or opinions on running this machine. We were always hand-cutters with our Huskys so I'm just starting out in the harvesting business. Anything would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## sILlogger (Jan 13, 2008)

Joey92TT said:


> My brother and I just purchased a new 501 CAT harvester. It's a tracked machine with a fixed head on it. I was wondering if anyone had one or something similar. CAT bought out Fabtek so this machine is very similar to Fabtek 133 harvester. We're getting it delivered this week so I'd just like some advice or opinions on running this machine. We were always hand-cutters with our Huskys so I'm just starting out in the harvesting business. Anything would be appreciated, thanks.



im not of any help...but i would like to see come pics of this thing!!

THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS!!


----------



## Scott_527 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi. A local logger had one for a couple of years except he had the Fabtek FT133. He used it right across from my house to cut a few thousand acres and I know that he did a few big jobs elsewhere. It seemed to be a good little machine, they were cutting some pretty big trees with it (mostly spruce and cedar, some birch and maple) I can remember a number of trees where the operator ended up having to make a double cut. The fixed head was great, it gave a lot of control and allowed the operator to saw large branches off of big hardwood trees. They ran that thing on some steep ground too. One thing that was odd was that they used to cut all tree length wood with it. They'd cut and delimb it, then bunch it into piles for the 450C grapple skidder. The machine ended up burning one night. I guess the guy parked it way back in the woods and no one could get at it to put the fire out.


----------



## sILlogger (Jan 14, 2008)

Scott_527 said:


> Hi. A local logger had one for a couple of years except he had the Fabtek FT133. He used it right across from my house to cut a few thousand acres and I know that he did a few big jobs elsewhere. It seemed to be a good little machine, they were cutting some pretty big trees with it (mostly spruce and cedar, some birch and maple) I can remember a number of trees where the operator ended up having to make a double cut. The fixed head was great, it gave a lot of control and allowed the operator to saw large branches off of big hardwood trees. They ran that thing on some steep ground too. One thing that was odd was that they used to cut all tree length wood with it. They'd cut and delimb it, then bunch it into piles for the 450C grapple skidder. The machine ended up burning one night. I guess the guy parked it way back in the woods and no one could get at it to put the fire out.



hmmmm...sounds like somebody didn't like him cutting the trees...hard to do that with a burnt up machine!!


----------



## treejunkie13 (Jan 15, 2008)

That would be more than a couple times I have heard of the feller buncher's catching fire, in a mysterious situation. I would have to think that some insurance folks are scratching their heads. Must have something to do with how expensive they are?

There is a real nice Timbco local, been sitting for quite a while. Owner claims fuel prices make it unjust to run. But, skip over a couple county's and there is a crew with 3 and 2 are running everyday.


----------



## Scott_527 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think that anyone set it on fire. The crew that was running it didn't look after things too well. The fire was first noticed by some ATVers passing by about an hour after the machine was shutdown. It was just smoking a little at the time. To me it sounds like old dried out woody debris and old oil in the engine compartment got ingnited somehow (engine heat, short circut, etc). There was no insurance on the machine when it burnt. That thing was smoking for 2 weeks afterwards. I have some pictures around of it burnt, it was about a week later and there is still some smoke comming off of it. I'll have to find them and post em.


----------



## Joey92TT (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll get some pictures of our Cat as soon as it's delivered next week. We got a nice 98 Fabtek 344B with it too. It should be a good operation we have going. Have to chase those payments though. I had to put off delivery of our machines as my wife is at the mayo clinic about to deliver our baby anyday, she's 4 days late. The little one may only be around for a little bit, maybe minutes so we have to deal with that right now. We'll make the most of your time with her. Thanks for all the replies and I'll get some pictures soon.


----------



## rattletrap (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't have a personal opinion on the Cat machine. However, i have a little bit of experience with a 4-roller Fabtek head. The thing is almost bulletproof in hardwood (Hard and Soft Maple, Oak). It is a godsend as far as control goes, especially in larger hardwoods where you have to use the saw to cut the big limbs. The measuring system is fairly easy to troubleshoot and maintain, and the head itself is built how everything should be built... TOUGH, AND SIMPLE.


----------

